
Ask HN: Resources to learn Metal iOS - Keloo
What useful resources can you recommend to learn Metal for iOS development?
======
nthState
I picked up this book by Janie Clayton, it's pretty good:
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Metal-Programming-Guide-Tutorial-
Re...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Metal-Programming-Guide-Tutorial-
Reference/dp/0134668944/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1530452201&sr=8-1&keywords=programming+metal)

